# [RELEASE] Nintendo Switch Homebrew Loader 0.1!



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Edit: No, this is not real, just for laughs! Enjoy!
I was lucky to get my hands on the elusive Nintendo Switch  that was already out in the wild, and right away, found an exploit! This is simple.

1. Unzip the zip file below and place the contents on the ROOT of your micro SD card. Insert it into your switch.
2. Press eShop in the main menu of your switch. It should ask you to update, which will usually not work. Tap it now. The screen will freeze for ~15sec, but if you are stuck there, power cycle your switch.
3. It should crash your switch, and returning to the home menu, you now have the homebrew channel! (Picture included)
4. Also included in the package is greennand installer, allowing you to play backed up switch games from your cartridges to your micro SD card.

That is it! Note: even on japanese switches, the language is english.
Also, make sure to ENABLE greennand shortcut buttons from the installer, because as of now that is the only way to open it without it crashing!

This should work for all switches with version 1.0.
If you have issues, post them below! This is in beta.

FAQ:
Q: is this real?
A: nope! Just for laughs (:
Q: can I uninstall?
A: unfortunately, that has not yet been implemented, but may be included later.
Q: is there much homebrew developed for it yet?
A: not yet, I'll release the SDK on March 1st, 2 days before launch!
Q: how did you get your hands on a switch?!?!?!?
A: unfortunately, the person that lent me it will not let me reveal any of their information.

Leave suggestions in the comments!

SWITCH HOMEBREW LOADER DOWNLOAD (.zip): http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=85672755802592077449


----------



## ultramario1998 (Feb 18, 2017)

somehow I doubt this post


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

ultramario1998 said:


> somehow I doubt this post


Impossible!


----------



## driverdis (Feb 18, 2017)

Too bad nobody else can confirm it is real until the switch launches


----------



## iAqua (Feb 18, 2017)

nice troll, reported.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2017)

that is so fake it's laughable try harder at photo-shopping!

here's the original pic try harder TROLL!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Feb 18, 2017)

i mean, i would download the file but it doesn't want to download for some reason. of course its fake but i'm curious about the file


----------



## zoogie (Feb 18, 2017)

The download pack is just random bytes.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

iAqua said:


> nice troll, reported.


This is in General off-topic, not switch forums


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 18, 2017)

cant wait for the "gbatemp mods banned me" post on /r/nintendoswitch


----------



## iAqua (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> This is in General off-topic, not switch forums


I don't care, this isn't the eof.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

zoogie said:


> The download pack is just random bytes.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Bladexdsl said:
> ...





ItsKipz said:


> cant wait for the "gbatemp mods banned me" post on /r/nintendoswitch


i hope not


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 18, 2017)

It has 2 folders :
-EshopUpdate > bunch of random numbers > 2 folders : "Install"  (doesn't has anything) , "UpdateBlob" with ee3 , FF and cww files and a file called Update.swh
-SwitchApps > GreenNAND Installer 0.1 > A file called GreenNAND.switch and a meta.xml

Its so legit he cant decide if call the fake extension .Switch or .Swh


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

iAqua said:


> I don't care, this isn't the eof.


Eof?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh boy I wonder what virus we'll  uncover today!!!


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

You are all correct though, this is fake  I hope nobody took this seriously, just for laughs (:


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> You are all correct though, this is fake  I hope nobody took this seriously, just for laughs (:


We know , we have common sense after all 


*better you didn't put any shit virus on it or else*


----------



## Rizzorules (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> You are all correct though, this is fake  I hope nobody took this seriously, just for laughs (:


Reported


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Rizzorules said:


> Reported


Why am I being reported by everyone? I'm legitimately concerned.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Why am I being reported by everyone?


because your an idiot


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> that is so fake it's laughable try harder at photo-shopping!
> 
> here's the original pic try harder TROLL!


That's what I get for using Google images, but this was never intended to be believable anyway 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iAqua said:


> nice troll, reported.


And why did you report? I just want to make sure I didn't fool anyone into thinking this was true, and I certainly do not want to be banned!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 18, 2017)

*reported* Isn't fucking helping
OP, next time post in EOF so sjws don't come and ruin the joke


----------



## Civori (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol, this was amusing. Not sure why all the hate for the obvious joke.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

If everyone believes that this was not a funny appempt at a post, then by all means, the moderators can delete this. I am not meaning to fool anyone, or "troll" anyone!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YankeeFan802 said:


> Lol, this was amusing. Not sure why all the hate for the obvious joke.


Thank you (:


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 18, 2017)

dumb


----------



## SonicCloud (Feb 18, 2017)

btw with dis i get free gaemz???


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 18, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> btw with dis i get free gaemz???


Yaz bruh IT has freeShop and shit
I'm playing BOTW rn


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

SonicCloud said:


> btw with dis i get free gaemz???


www.Switchisos.biz 
For al yor free swich gamez


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> www.Switchisos.biz
> For al yor free swich gamez


LMAO
Dude post in eof more foten


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, NOW I get what eof means, yes, that sounds fun (:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *reported* Isn't fucking helping
> OP, next time post in EOF so sjws don't come and ruin the joke


Ok, good to know, sorry about that (imagine what would happen if I put this in nintendo switch, yikes)


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2017)

Not bad, but why would they _switch_ (heh) design and colour?
It'd probably look more like this:


----------



## driverdis (Feb 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Not bad, but why would they _switch_ (heh) design and colour?
> It'd probably look more like this:
> View attachment 78757



That looks better, the red one was stetched and there is no way anyone would use that.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 18, 2017)

Doesn't work on firmware 4.2.0 fix when?!?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Doesn't work on firmware 4.2.0 fix when?!?


You'll need a copy of Smash for GBA virtual console for the 4.2.0. exploit I'm working on, which edits the trophy "420blazeit" with the homebrew launcher.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



driverdis said:


> That looks better, the red one was stetched and there is no way anyone would use that.


Yes, this looks much better, id like to see this for real in the future (:


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 18, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Yes, this looks much better, id like to see this for real in the future (:


I made a serious one, I hope it _will_ get used. _*crosses fingers*_
Also, I hope the icons on the Switch won't be bigger than this.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I made a serious one, I hope it _will_ get used. _*crosses fingers*_
> Also, I hope the icons on the Switch won't be bigger than this.
> View attachment 78761


That woundnt be a bad idea! Best of luck!


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 19, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> www.Switchisos.biz
> For al yor free swich gamez


time to reserve domaine name eheh


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 19, 2017)

Baoulettes said:


> time to reserve domaine name eheh


 https://secure.domain.com/register/...rivacy_all=2&domainPrivacyName=Domain Privacy


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 19, 2017)

no worry I did several nice thing like that already 
you know in case ahah


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 19, 2017)

Switch exploit on Virtual Boy when?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 20, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Switch exploit on Virtual Boy when?


[RESEASE] Virtual Boy Homebrew Channel 0.1 
- Runs an exploit found in the web browser
- download: www.switchisos.biz/credit-card-ztract/mp3/virtualboy.mp3.exe
- instructions:
1. Download exe
2. Place on root of floppy disk
3. Insert floppy disk into virtual boy (really force it in there)
4. Start up virtual boy, insert the game  called "WiiU", leaked just last year. You can buy the game here: www.thenotpiratenotbay.net/not-download/WiiU-for-Virtual-Boy.exe
 5. At main menu, plug in Ethernet cable to the virtual boy's power port
 6. Choose web browser
 7. Un-cramp neck
 8. Go to wwwwww.llooaadeiinee.oovvhh
 9. Press "start"
 10. Profit????


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 20, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> [RESEASE] Virtual Boy Homebrew Channel 0.1
> - Runs an exploit found in the web browser
> - download: www.switchisos.biz/credit-card-ztract/mp3/virtualboy.mp3.exe
> - instructions:
> ...


Instructions unclear, dick stuck in toaster.


----------



## Exavold (Feb 20, 2017)

> Edit: No, this is not real, just for laughs! Enjoy!



*gasp*


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2017)

do you think the switch will be compatible with Microwavehax?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> do you think the switch will be compatible with Microwavehax?


everything is compatible with Microwavehax if you believe hard enough.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 21, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> everything is compatible with Microwavehax if you believe hard enough.


Nintendo Switch: Will It Microwave?
TL&DR: Yes, but then it doesn't work afterwards *gasp*


----------



## efflucas (May 4, 2017)

Thanks! This relly worked, I just homebrew'd the Switch I don't even have! But somehow, I still managed to do it! YEY!


----------



## smileyhead (May 4, 2017)

Necrobump...


----------



## efflucas (May 4, 2017)

\SwitchHomebrew\Switch\eShopUpdate\1483929485\Update.blob

Um I opened it with Notepad++ And it said something about the image being generated bla-bla-bla anyways, I changed the filename extension to .png and, uh, I found this!


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

efflucas said:


> \SwitchHomebrew\Switch\eShopUpdate\1483929485\Update.blob
> 
> Um I opened it with Notepad++ And it said something about the image being generated bla-bla-bla anyways, I changed the filename extension to .png and, uh, I found this!


Say turned file into png, post jpg, seems legit


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

efflucas said:


> \SwitchHomebrew\Switch\eShopUpdate\1483929485\Update.blob
> 
> Um I opened it with Notepad++ And it said something about the image being generated bla-bla-bla anyways, I changed the filename extension to .png and, uh, I found this!


_SECRET GBATEMP CHACKER EXPROSED_


----------



## LukeHasAWii (May 5, 2017)

efflucas said:


> \SwitchHomebrew\Switch\eShopUpdate\1483929485\Update.blob
> 
> Um I opened it with Notepad++ And it said something about the image being generated bla-bla-bla anyways, I changed the filename extension to .png and, uh, I found this!


That's classified 
Or its just a random old file on my harddrive, idk


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2017)

iAqua said:


> I don't care, this isn't the eof.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 11, 2017)

98otiss said:


> View attachment 95351


The mods moved the thread


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The mods moved the thread



o


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow, nice bump from MAY 4TH, lol


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 11, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Wow, nice bump from MAY 4TH, lol


give them a chance, they are still a newcomer. this is the EoF anyway.


----------

